# Grip available for EOS M



## DRR (Nov 4, 2013)

One of my few gripes with the EOS M has been ergonomics - I find it difficult to hold, as the "grip" they put on the front is inadequate. I thought they could have put a larger grip on the front, without increasing the Z-depth of the camera at all, similar to how Panasonic does it with the GX7. Once you mount a lens - any lens - onto the camera, the added depth becomes moot anyway.

Richard Franiec, who has designed camera grips in the past, has announced a grip for the EOS M. I ordered one - should be arriving late November. It was under $40 US. It looks like it will improve ergonomics somewhat with the standard EF-M mount lenses, and will greatly help ergonomics for those who use it with larger EF lenses as well.







I am not affiliated, I just ordered one. Hopefully someone else will find this useful as well. First saw this on digilloyd:

http://diglloyd.com/blog/2013/20131029_2-RichardFraniec-grip-for-EOSM.html


----------



## Mellonhead (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you know how it is attached? Do you have to disassemble the camera body to install it?


----------



## curtisnull (Nov 4, 2013)

It says it uses "very high bond transfer tape". So I guess it sticks on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2013)

curtisnull said:


> It says it uses "very high bond transfer tape". So I guess it sticks on.



Yep - peel off the backing and press in place, and you're done.

Might get one for my EOS M...almost got his S95 grip, but then the S100 came out with a built-in grip that was decent (and yet, Canon dropped that feature from the S110/S120).


----------



## bainsybike (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks as though you need to take the Canon grip off first. Anyone know if you do, and if you can put it back again if you don't like the new one?


----------



## dcm (Nov 4, 2013)

Special tape. Put one on my s95 a few years back - its still there after lots of use. Will have to look into this for my M.

http://www.kleptography.com/rf/


----------



## Famateur (Nov 4, 2013)

dcm said:


> Special tape. Put one on my s95 a few years back - its still there after lots of use. Will have to look into this for my M.
> 
> http://www.kleptography.com/rf/



If they use VHB tape from 3M, it's pretty incredible stuff. I used some to attach an aluminum sidesaddle to the receiver of my shotgun (the bolts that came with it left it either too loose or pinching the receiver enough to reduce reliability of the semi-automatic cycling). After more than two years, exposed to extreme heat, extreme cold, lubricants and heavy use, it ain't comin' off. Doesn't even budge or flex. Love that stuff! Of course, I had to buy a roll (75', if I remember correctly), but I only needed about 6", so I'm always looking for a reason to use it.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 4, 2013)

Famateur said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > Special tape. Put one on my s95 a few years back - its still there after lots of use. Will have to look into this for my M.
> ...


Can you really take it off with dental floss?


----------



## DRR (Nov 4, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > dcm said:
> ...



Yes, that's part of the process of taking badges off your car - dental floss or fishing line.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 4, 2013)

DRR said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...


I didn't realize that was the same stuff - I've done exactly that with car badges


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2013)

DRR said:


> Yes, that's part of the process of taking badges off your car - dental floss or fishing line.



I always used welding spool wire, mainly because it was laying around by the ton..........


----------



## noncho (Nov 4, 2013)

I would rather check what what are the options for improvisation in my local hardware shop


----------



## bholliman (Nov 4, 2013)

This looks like a great option. The M can be pretty difficult to handle, especially with a larger EF lens attached.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yay! I had asked him and had encouraged others to do the same.

Suppose I had better buy one then!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2013)

bainsybike said:


> Looks as though you need to take the Canon grip off first. Anyone know if you do, and if you can put it back again if you don't like the new one?



Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## brad-man (Nov 4, 2013)

I want the grip for my M to come labeled EF-M 35 f/2.x and EF-M 50 f/2.x as pancakes. I really don't need a larger grip.


----------



## Famateur (Nov 5, 2013)

DRR said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



Good to know! I don't plan on taking that sidesaddle off any time soon, but now I know how if I need to. 

Thanks!


----------



## bainsybike (Nov 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > Looks as though you need to take the Canon grip off first. Anyone know if you do, and if you can put it back again if you don't like the new one?
> ...



Update: I emailed this to Richard Franiec, and his response was "Yes to both questions!"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2013)

bainsybike said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > bainsybike said:
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## drjlo (Nov 9, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I want the grip for my M to come labeled EF-M 35 f/2.x and EF-M 50 f/2.x as pancakes.



x2


----------



## PureAmateur (Nov 10, 2013)

BTW, I like that you put a hot shoe cover on your camera. I hate that Canon did not come with one as the other brand do.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 10, 2013)

PureAmateur said:


> BTW, I like that you put a hot shoe cover on your camera. I hate that Canon did not come with one as the other brand do.



I still have one from my Ftb. Think it will work on my M???


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 10, 2013)

DRR said:


> One of my few gripes with the EOS M has been ergonomics - I find it difficult to hold, as the "grip" they put on the front is inadequate. I thought they could have put a larger grip on the front, without increasing the Z-depth of the camera at all, similar to how Panasonic does it with the GX7. Once you mount a lens - any lens - onto the camera, the added depth becomes moot anyway.
> 
> Richard Franiec, who has designed camera grips in the past, has announced a grip for the EOS M. I ordered one - should be arriving late November. It was under $40 US. It looks like it will improve ergonomics somewhat with the standard EF-M mount lenses, and will greatly help ergonomics for those who use it with larger EF lenses as well.
> 
> ...


Interesting ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## DRR (Nov 18, 2013)

Got an email from Richard - my grip has shipped, I will try to post a review when I get it.


----------



## BL (Dec 3, 2013)

DRR, what's the word on that grip? is it worth the $40?


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Another option for EOS-M, Grip( Fotodiox Pro, All Metal Black Camera Hand Grip) = $ 50 US Dollars, Which I already order.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Camera-Mirrorless-Digital-Battery/dp/B00GXLWAZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386524056&sr=8-1&keywords=Fotodiox+Pro%2C+All+Metal+Black+Camera+Hand+Grip+for+Canon+EOS+M+%28EF-M%29+Mirrorless+Digital+Camera+with+Battery+Access


----------



## BL (Dec 10, 2013)

looks good, but a shame its so bulky.

would have made so much sense to build in arca swiss compatibility, so one wouldn't have to mount a plate off center, adding yet even more bulk.


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

BL said:


> looks good, but a shame its so bulky.
> 
> would have made so much sense to build in arca swiss compatibility, so one wouldn't have to mount a plate off center, adding yet even more bulk.



Yes, Dear Mr. BL
I am agree with you, So Bulky, But It might Fit and Balance to our Big " L " Lens, and I will report back after I get this one= It Fit to my big hands or not ???
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## BL (Dec 11, 2013)

on the other hand, you've got a good point. the bulk would make it easier to handle with EF/EFS lenses. when i am choosing the M over the 5D, the challenge is carrying as little or as small and light as possible.

lets us know how it goes!


----------



## sama (Dec 15, 2013)

I used one of this Universal L bracket for mounting my DSLR on a tripod.

I purchased my M today and tried the L plate on it. It is not as good as any of the other grips posed in this thread. However, I find it useable. It provides a grip on the left side whilst I can spare my right hand (fingers) controlling the shutter/buttons etc. It is AcraSwiss standard compatible so it can be mounted on a tripod to switch between vertical and horizontal orientations easily. 

Cons : you have to remove the L bracket to reach the battery/SD card compartment opening.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

sama said:


> I used one of this Universal L bracket for mounting my DSLR on a tripod.
> 
> I purchased my M today and tried the L plate on it. It is not as good as any of the other grips posed in this thread. However, I find it useable. It provides a grip on the left side whilst I can spare my right hand (fingers) controlling the shutter/buttons etc. It is AcraSwiss standard compatible so it can be mounted on a tripod to switch between vertical and horizontal orientations easily.
> 
> Cons : you have to remove the L bracket to reach the battery/SD card compartment opening.






Dear Sama.
Yes, Another Great Idea, to use the thing that you already have, If you trun around to let the L-Leg at the Button Shutter Side, It might add the thickness of the Hand Grip during Press the Shutter, Plus your left hand will hold under the big lens any way.----Thanks, I will try with my L bracket too, and report back to you.
Have a great night.
Surapon

PS---Sorry, My old KIRK, L-Bracket is too long for this Tiny EOS-M.


----------



## the lizard of oz (Dec 15, 2013)

Bought one last week. Fits well, only complaint is that it could be slightly bigger but then it would lose its sleek unobtrusive look. Much better than the old grip though which is easy to remove. Just slip a fingernail under it and it peels off easily, not sure how you would put it back on, probably need to get some of that same tape.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2013)

Interesting. Buy a small camera and then make it larger


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Interesting. Buy a small camera and then make it larger



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Mt Spokane.
You right on the Target--"Buy a small camera and then make it larger "--That is my original Idea too, When I go some where, just want to Point and Shoot, But When I start to Use with EF Lenses, The Tiny Body Idea is gone, I have to spend more money to make bigger as big as 1DS. , and use as " The Transformers, in the Movie ".
Yes, I get the Illness---I forget the Name of the illness that CR. members give to us " _ _ _ ", the illness that make us spend more and more money to buy the useless Photography equipment.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## sama (Dec 15, 2013)

What about this one ? My cup of "M"....

DIY during a cold day with snow everywhere in Toronto.....

A carbon fiber look handle grip and a hand sewn nylon hand strap with hardware from original neck strap - made within an hour. Everything for less than a dollar.

Just some small ideas for fun. Don't be serious.


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

sama said:


> What about this one ? My cup of "M"....
> 
> DIY during a cold day with snow everywhere in Toronto.....
> 
> ...



Dear Sama.
Ha, Ha, Ha---Great IDEA, I love your great invention " Cup of Sama"---Great for Red sweet wine for cold day lie this too.---Drink and shoot. How can you put the screw connect from handle to the M's body?
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

OK, I just find 2 of my old equipment and can use with this EOS-M
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## sama (Dec 16, 2013)

surapon said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > What about this one ? My cup of "M"....
> ...




My dear Surapon Sir,

Love to see (hear) your Ha Ha Ha... 

I used a leftover 1/4" 20 long screw cut to length , a dried up marker, a nut and some carbon fiber vinyl to create the handle grip. Pull out the felt tip and ink stuff inside the marker, drilled a hole at the base of the marker and everything else is pretty straight-forward. It's surprisingly sturdy for this tiny and lightweight camera.
Cheers.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 16, 2013)

sama said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > sama said:
> ...


Very innovative ... Great job Sama, looks good.


----------



## dstppy (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh come on! I clicked for an absurdly large-as-the-camera battery grip, but this is actually a halfway decent idea!

Darn you internet!

;D


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

sama said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > sama said:
> ...



Thanks, Dear sama.
That is a innovative Idea for the person like me, who love DIY.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

[quote author= link=topic=17891.msg347782#msg347782 date=1387204364]
Oh come on! I clicked for an absurdly large-as-the-camera battery grip, but this is actually a halfway decent idea!

Darn you internet!

;D
[/quote]


Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear dstppy---Ha, Ha, Ha-----No comment from me.
Surapon


----------



## DRR (Feb 16, 2014)

So I finally got around to installing the Richard Freniac grip (see original post in thread.) Sorry it has been so long but I wanted to update the thread in case someone was looking into the grip.

Grip works great, installed easily. Took a little force to dislodge the OEM plastic grip. You can see a little scratch where my knife scratched the metal, but it was underneath the grip.







I "dry fitted" the new grip. The blue tape you see was put there to mark the position of the new grip so that I could more easily align the holes when I put the new grip on.






This is the grip installed, with my heaviest lens, a 24-70L MkI.






I don't normally plan on carrying my heavy L zooms with the EOS M but I thought I'd try it out with a lens that had some weight. The grip works great for my needs. Normally I use my EOS M with the 22mm or the EF adapter with one or two light zooms - usually the 40mm pancake and sometimes either my 35/2 or 85/1.8. In these situations, the grip adds just enough extra area to hold the camera, which makes it feel much more stable.

Just playing with the larger zooms I have, I find that you hold it by the lens anyway, so the extra grip is largely negated, because you would never hold the camera without supporting the lens. However, with smaller primes, which is how I usually shoot my M, it works great.

If anyone has any additional questions please ask me and I'll try to help answer!


----------



## surapon (Feb 17, 2014)

DRR said:


> So I finally got around to installing the Richard Freniac grip (see original post in thread.) Sorry it has been so long but I wanted to update the thread in case someone was looking into the grip.
> 
> Grip works great, installed easily. Took a little force to dislodge the OEM plastic grip. You can see a little scratch where my knife scratched the metal, but it was underneath the grip.
> 
> ...



Wow, Thanksssss, Dear Friend DRR.
Thanks for another option of EOS-M Grip.
Surapon


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 17, 2014)

This thread is more like how to turn your M into a DSLR type body!

LOL

I think i will just stop with my fotodiox bracket. I am finding i mostly remove it anyway as this is not why i bought the M in the first place....the grips are hard on the body parts when inserted into the pocket.


----------



## DRR (Feb 17, 2014)

As you can tell, the Franiec grip that I have is much smaller than the Fotodix grip/bracket. The "additional bulk" of the Franiec grip does not increase the depth of the camera at all, even if you have the smallest lens possible mounted on it. So I don't find it any less pocketable or packable. The Fotodix grip seems to increase the dimensions in 2 if not 3 directions, and makes it essentially non-pocketable. However the Fotodix grip is easily removeable if you so choose.


----------

